# Sprungmarken in Step7 Datenbank, Zuordnung?



## Jochen Kühner (26 November 2010)

In der Step7 Datenbank stehen die Sprungmarken welche in einem Baustein verwendet werden ja in der SUBBLK.DBF unter ADDINFO wenn der SUBBLKTYP 19, 17 oder 18 ist. Weiss jemand wie Ich diese interpretiere? Die sind nämlich nicht einfach in der Reihenfolge in der Sie im Baustein verwendet werden. Hab schon vergeblich Versucht da eine Struktur hineinzuinterpretieren, aber bisher erfolglos...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (26 November 2010)

Wenn man die Reihenfolge der Sprünge im AWL Code tauscht und auch die Zielmarken, ändert sich der Wert in der Datenbank nicht, also müssen die Zugehörigkeiten zu den Sprungbefehlen in einem anderen Schlüssel gespeichert sein... Die Frage ist nur wo...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 November 2010)

Ich habe sowas immer mit dem Unix-Tool "diff" gemacht, gibt es auch für Windows (unixutils).
Also Step7-Projekt duplizieren, Sprungmarken ändern, mit diff Verzeichnis alt mit Verzeichnis neu vergleichen und gucken wo und was sich geändert hat.

Nachtrag:
Ich hab eigentlich eine Mischung aus diff und od benutzt
Wenn man weiß welche Datei in Betracht kommt, habe ich mit:
>od -x -Ax -v links.lnk > l1.txt
ein Hexdump der Datei erzeugt, welchen ich dann mit
>diff l1.txt l2.txt
mit der anderen Datei verglichen habe.


----------



## LowLevelMahn (26 November 2010)

*was auch nett ist die Kombination die ich wählen würde*

oder ein wenig einfacher:

schauen obs ein freier DBF to XML Konverter schafft alle DBFs nach XML zu konvertieren (oder selbst ist der Herr)

Trials:
http://www.whitetown.com/download/dbf2xml.zip
http://www.dbf2002.com/dbf-converter/dbfcnv.zip

dann mittels Araxis Merge Trial und dessen wunderbaren XML-Differ leichtens alle Unterschiede erkennen

http://www.araxis.com/merge/

dann wie von Thomas beschrieben ein Davor/Danach Snapshot ziehen und analysieren

nur so mein Tip


----------



## Jochen Kühner (27 November 2010)

*Jo...*

Das mit DIFF und den DBF Files ist mir zu umständlich, da Ich ja dann wieder rückwärts rückschlüsse ziehen muss welches Datenbankfeld es war!

Ich hab mir zur analyse im Moment ein Tool geschrieben welches mir aus der DBF einfach die Felder addinfo, mc5code und ssbpart von den verschiedenen subblks in extra dateien ablegt, welche Ich dann per diff vergleiche.

Das problem im Moment ist, durch das verschieben der Sprungmarken ändern sich mehrere Felder und Ich bin noch nicht wirklich hinter die Logik gekommen, dachte vielleicht hat das schon jemand gelöst und möchte sein wissen teilen.

PS: Grad ist mir noch eingefallen, das Ich beim auswerten der Komentarzeilen noch werte hatte welche Ich nicht zuordnen konnte, vielleicht haben die ja was mit den Sprungmarken zu tun... Mal analysieren...

Hatte mich im Moment drauf festgelegt nur noch in den addinfo, sbbpart und mc5code Feldern zu suchen welchen Ich noch keine Bedeutung zuweisen konnte, bin vielleicht deswegen nicht weiter gekommen.

Mfg.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (27 November 2010)

Habs nun doch rausgefunden. Wenns jemand auch noch braucht: In der subblk.dbf stecken in subblktyp 12 in addinfo die netzwerk Informationen. Dahinter sind dann die Positionen der JumpMarken angegeben!

Mfg.


----------

